# Next Page / Previous Page Script



## relentlessfight (Oct 21, 2007)

I ran across this script a long time ago that basically added or subtracted a number from the current HTML page...

I was wondering if it would be possible to implement something like that into RIU with a keyboard shortcut to go to the next page. For example like CTRL+1 for advance and CTRL+2 to go back a page. 

Dont get me wrong, Im not too lazy to click the next page button, but I just thought it might be cool.

Tell me what you think, or if you would deem this possible.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 27, 2007)

That script would require JS and compromise the loading speed of the actual site, it would rely on on the actual speed of the user computer rather then the speed of our server. I will look into it though see if i can build an optimized script.


----------

